# magnetic storage for dry goods



## freespirit22 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi,
I've seen people who make magenetic nail storage from baby food jars. I'm wanting to do the same for spices and teas.

I'm wondering how big of jars I can get away with and where I can get super strong magnets and hanging strips. I like to dry my own teas and herbs and would really like to use 1/2 pint jars and hang them under upper counter. Is this jar size, just going to be too big? Has anyone experimented with this? Does anyone know a good place to get the magnetics and something that will provide a good attachment surface?

Thanks!


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I have one of these in my kitchen for my better knives....

http://www.amazon.com/Magnagrip-Mag...USSU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1309265288&sr=8-3

I also use these for smaller spice containers....

http://www.amazon.com/Piece-Magneti...1?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1309265340&sr=1-1

the magnets on the small ones are not particularly strong, I suppose it depends on how heavy you make it. The knife strip is rather strong...I can imagine they'd hold 1/2 pint jars just fine.


----------

